# Stone House Hospital (again), Stone - Jan 12 - Pic Heavy, Soz



## tank2020 (Jan 7, 2012)

I had driven past this place many a time, sitting in my car staring at the amazing buildings, surrounded with 10ft palisade fencing, wondering how to get in there.

Today my luck was in, construction had started on the site, or should I say demolition. I went for the brazen approach, slung on my hard hat and hi-vis vest, and strolled in. 

As I entered; I thought I had been rumbled as someone approached me, but he asked were the site office was as he had a fuel delivery to make, so I pointed him in the right direction.

The only entrance to the building I could see was the central hall, were there were contractors sandblasting, I braved up and walked through the room, gave an "alright mate", and was in.

I had a good wonder around the place, but I feel the most impressive thing about this hospital is the outside of the buildings, which are quite stunning. I did find the basement section, but had forgot my torch, still managed a good wonder around though with only the light of the viewer on my camera. Spotted a small tunnel of one of the chambers, but was not willing to go further without a torch.

Once I had had my fill of corridors and peeling paint I headed towards the way I came in. Its strange how you feel the world knows what you doing, but really they have no clue, and most don't give a damn anyway.

I could see my car, so I sped up my pace and stripped of my hat and vis, home and dry I thought. Then a police car pulled upside me, I thought I had been busted and got very hot all of the sudden The window wound down and the officer asked if I was security for the site!. I nearly laughed in his face, but managed to hold it in. "No" I replied, "I'm a builder going for my lunch" . With that we said our goodbyes and he left. Phew!

Some history here - http://www.countyasylums.com/mentalasylums/stonehouse01.htm
























































































































































Hope you made it to the end. Thanks for looking t2020


----------



## KingRat (Jan 7, 2012)

Fortune favours the bold and apparently the brazen. Nice write up, lovely pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ten of ten for sheer balls to actually do what you did and pulled it off.Well done for a top job.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome and I'm well impressed with your audacious approach!


----------



## Gramma6 (Jan 7, 2012)

It's possible to get away with stuff like this if you believe in yourself and convince yourself you actually are meant to be there as you've proven! Worthwhile too, you got some great pictures there, well done


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 7, 2012)

A dumper driver kept looking at me suspiciously, so when he went past I made out I was looking at an inspection chamber that had lost its lid, I done an exaggerated tut, took a piccie, and made as if I was writing something down. My motivation was H&S inspector


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 9, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> A dumper driver kept looking at me suspiciously, so when he went past I made out I was looking at an inspection chamber that had lost its lid, I done an exaggerated tut, took a piccie, and made as if I was writing something down. My motivation was H&S inspector



Haha thats fantastic!

Great report and images, wish i had adopted that approach at High Royds.


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 10, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Haha thats fantastic!
> 
> Great report and images, wish i had adopted that approach at High Royds.




Thanks. Its definately a tactic I will employ again in the future


----------



## smiler (Jan 10, 2012)

I Admire your nerve, great report and pics, Thanks.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 10, 2012)

Great stuff tank and love the method of entry lol
A bit of self belief goes along way indeed = )
That lil entrance in the basement leads to the ladder to the Tower.
Cracking shots there 

SK


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 10, 2012)

That lil entrance in the basement leads to the ladder to the Tower.
SK :)[/QUOTE said:


> Thought it might, I knew i would regret not going in there, but I couldn't see a thing


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 10, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> Thought it might, I knew i would regret not going in there, but I couldn't see a thing










It's quite a climb lol 
But with blagging ur way in the way you did you got some lovley exterior shots 

SK


----------



## lilli (Jan 10, 2012)

I went here back in 2005 (or early 2006) when it was only half closed and all I saw was an elderly man with his "jarmie" bottoms round his ankles erm ... having a solo good time!!

Been meaning to go back ever since .... Looks like I should get a wriggle on.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 10, 2012)

lilli said:


> I went here back in 2005 (or early 2006) when it was only half closed and all I saw was an elderly man with his "jarmie" bottoms round his ankles erm ... having a solo good time!!
> 
> Been meaning to go back ever since .... Looks like I should get a wriggle on.



lili a quality snippet on the places history lol
Hope to god no pictures were taken = )

SK


----------



## lilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Fright of my life! I walked round a corner that looked like an "in" ... all I could do was cough, say sorry and make a sharp exit!


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 10, 2012)

Its just wrong lol.
Had a simular thing happen last year security guard in a porta cabin 
Still traumatised now .
Anyways best change the subject as would hate to see at thread developing out of this subject lol

SK


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 10, 2012)

A very amusing read and some great shots. Well done


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jan 10, 2012)

Excellent entry! Top work. Looks like you saw lots, thanks to your brazen approach. Lovely shots too


----------



## nelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Cahoonas like balloons!!!

Nice stuff mate and the photos are cracking, very atmospheric and moody!!!

Love em!!!


----------



## T4toria (Jan 11, 2012)

Loving the subterfuge! Great photos too


----------



## glass (Jan 11, 2012)

Great pics, love the entry story.

So was the place very securely locked or are the youth of Stone more civilized then the rest of uk

What is the future of the buildings


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 11, 2012)

glass said:


> Great pics, love the entry story.
> 
> So was the place very securely locked or are the youth of Stone more civilized then the rest of uk
> 
> What is the future of the buildings




The site has been very secure for years, with 8-10ft palisade fencing and 24hr security. I wouldn't say the Dartford youth are known for behaving.

The site is now being developed into residential homes. The older buildings are staying, but it looks as though the later are being demolished and hundreds of new builds squeezed in, as per usual. I doubt that much of the greenery will survive.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2012)

An excellent variety of shots -good job! 

No's 3 and 8 are me faves.....
The one of the Water Tower shadow on the Chapel is a cracker! :notworthy:


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Feb 16, 2012)

You've got some balls dude!! What a great place!


----------



## John_D (Feb 16, 2012)

It's surprising where you can go if you look like you belong there. In an earlier incarnation, as an engineer, I have wandered around working factories, unaccompanied, here and on the continent, similarly dressed and never been challenged by anyone. (I must dust off the hard hat, ear defenders and hi viz jacket and stick them in the car in case an opportunity arises )


----------

